# how to replace nvidia glx module with intel module

## petan

I installed nvidia drivers to my PC in past, now I have different hardware and there is only built-in intel graphics. However even when I replaced graphics in /etc/portake/make.conf I still see this in xorg:

[    18.617] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  358.16  Mon Nov 16 18:54:01 PST 2015

[    18.644] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

It seems that there is some leftover from nvidia driver, I tried rebuilding xorg and libmesa but it didn't fix it. How can I get rid of nvidia glx module and replace it with some that works with intel(0): Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD graphics 5500?

----------

## krinn

eselect opengl list

----------

## petan

petanb@localhost ~ $ eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

----------

## Roman_Gruber

A bit offtopic:

When you are looking for a guide on how to setup nvidia + intel gpu you may check out the gentoo wiki.

I am still not sure on what your goal is?

Do you want to setup your video card? which video card/s do you have?

--

It all depends on the useflags or options enabled for xorg-server and those relevant components like mesa / nvidia-drivers / intel (stuff) .. or nouvouea ... and how you wired up your display to the computer.

---

assume you only hyve intel video card in the processor or chipset

remove the nvida / nouveau stuff from make.conf 

unmerge nvidia-drivers

rebuild xorg-server with mesa and also those intel gpu driver thing (and enable that intel gpu thing) I sold my notebook with intel gpu half a year ago, so i can not be more specific.

----------

## petan

I had nvidia, now I don't have it anymore. There is intel integrated graphics now. However I didn't reinstall whole gentoo, I kept my previous image switching drivers. The problem is that libglx.so was still the old one leftover from nvidia drivers package that I removed. Now I need to replace it with proper libglx that can be used with my graphics. This one doesn't work.

I think it's crystal clear simple what I need, and it's nowhere on wiki. If it was there I wouldn't ask here.

I need to emerge some package that provides libglx.so but I have no idea which one it is. The full path is /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

----------

## ct85711

one thing you may want to check on, to see which opengl it is referencing in your env variables (it's what the new eselect changes now for opengl).  So you may want to check in all of the files in /etc/env.d and make sure it's not referencing the nvidia opengl first (or at all).

Note;  you can find out which package a file belongs to by using 

```
equery b $filename
```

----------

## petan

rebuilding xorg-server fixed this problem

----------

